# Prayers to the victims and families of victims of the bombings in boston today... :(



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just putting it out there... praying for all those affected by the bombings in boston today.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

People are so evil and stupid. An 8 yr old dead...who knows who else. My nephew is freaking out...he lived in boston, worked in that area, has many friends who, alongside him, were out on that street daily. He is in NC now and just trying to find out if everyone is ok! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers go out to everyone effected by this awful event


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 17, 2013)

More thoughts and prayers headed that way.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully this will be a wake up call. Enough is enough!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Amen


----------

